# Spring is springing !



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just counted about 30 frogs in our pond and about the same mass of spawn. You can even hear them above the noise of the A34 making a loud "ribbet, ribbet" noise. It's 11.4deg C and blowing a gale out there too.

Last year they started spawning on 17th February.

Anyone else got active frogs in the garden ?

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope the spawn has built in anti freeze G.I heard on the la la (radio) that we could have snow next week. 8O 

steve


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Grizzly, Yep. I've just been out there and they're doing my head in. I have a phobia about frogs and worms..... Their spawn isn't there yet though. Last year it was so thick it was difficult for the fish to swim it was so dense and I ended up bucketing (what I thought was ALL but it wasn't) the stuff and taking it to the local park pond. 

Mine is only a goldfish pond but last year I bought two koi (small) and put them in with a view to transferring them to a friend's pond this year .. they are already quite large now .. and I have been told to watch out for the frogs and toads as they try and mate with the fish, grip them on their backs closing their gills and kill them. So the sooner I can catch them the better. ... after they will have knocked the pump over several times!!!! Rrrrrr abbit.

Joy


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Spring has sprung; 
The grass has ris. 
I wonder where 
The birdie is? 

There he is 
In the sky. 
He dropped some 
Whitewash in my eye! 

I am no sissy; 
I won't cry. 
I'm just glad 
The cows can't fly!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Ours started bonking today around a dozen hopefuls. Trying to keep an eye out for Eva Heron as last year she gobbled the lot. (What a way to go   )


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

8O


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Eva Heron


LOL - priceless


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Help Grizzly and all fish pond fanatics.

Was at a garden centre in Southport at weekend and noticed a fish like my drawing below, where its tail stuck up at right angles (like it had a broken back). The man said they kill deformed fish so I asked could I have it. I have named it Periscope. Question: Do fish have intestines like we do and hence it may not be able to go to the toilet because its food can't pass down?

O = tail
o 
<o)OOo

Second question: two mating frogs have fallen down my gutter, which is only 4" x 4". I have a phobia about them but don't want them stuck down there. It is too narrow to get a net down and scoop. Any suggestions? Thank you.

Hope I havn't sidetracked your thread Grizzly, it just seemed the same topic. Joy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

runoutofnames said:


> Question: Do fish have intestines like we do and hence it may not be able to go to the toilet because its food can't pass down?


Yes, fish do have intestines but I don't know enough about their ailments to be able to say what is wrong with this one or what can be done about it. I hope someone might come along who does but suggest you ring a specialist aquarium shop. There is a very good one in Oxford if you don't have a local one. I'll look it up.



runoutofnames said:


> Second question: two mating frogs have fallen down my gutter, which is only 4" x 4". I have a phobia about them but don't want them stuck down there. It is too narrow to get a net down and scoop. Any suggestions? Thank you.


You'll have to bite the bullet Joy. Put a pair of gloves on - not slippery rubber ones but cloth ones, and go for it ! You'll be surprised at how easy it is if you think that you have just saved two lives - and, at this time of year - possibly several dozen other potential lives.

Go for it !

G
This is it:

Goldfish Bowl
118-122 Magdalen Road
Oxford, OX4 1RQ
01865 241825


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

runoutofnames - if your frogs are stuck in the down pipe the best way is to run lots of water down there so that they cannot grip and then slide out.
Hope that helps


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

wow Tokalosh, should have thought of that.... like the donkey down the well thing... x


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've just counted about 30 frogs in our pond and about the same mass of spawn. You can even hear them above the noise of the A34 making a loud "ribbet, ribbet" noise. It's 11.4deg C and blowing a gale out there too.
> 
> Last year they started spawning on 17th February.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice the A34 making ribbet ribbet noises on Sunday afternoon... 8) 
Yes, the wildlife & plants seem to be doing their things - nice to see - now let's get this wind & rain out of the way


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A fish does not have an intestine like ours.It is called a digestive tract.It takes food in and out alot quicker than we do,unless you`ve just had a dodgy currie. 8O 

Deformed fish are quite common.My mum has one in her pond,and the bigger it gets,the more pronounced the deformity.It seems very happy though,so will not be knocked on the head so to speak.  

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just looked at a Common Fish Problems page to find this - for fish with blocked intestines !

_6. Intestinal blockage / constipation: This is more usually associated with loss of equilibrium, but in some severe cases it can lead to swelling. The only possible treatment is either try to feed the fish a few frozen peas, which act as a laxative, or else try baths in Epsom salts (70g / litre for 5 minutes) which has the same effect. If the condition is advanced, the success rate is likely to be poor 7. Could indicate intestinal parasites. Making wet mounts of faeces for microscopic examination may assist diagnosis._

Now who on earth ever thought of frozen peas !

The site is:

http://www.gloversaquatics.co.uk/articles/aquarium/common-fish-questions.html

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Just looked at a Common Fish Problems page to find this - for fish with blocked intestines !
> 
> _6. Intestinal blockage / constipation: This is more usually associated with loss of equilibrium, but in some severe cases it can lead to swelling. The only possible treatment is either try to feed the fish a few frozen peas, which act as a laxative, or else try baths in Epsom salts (70g / litre for 5 minutes) which has the same effect. If the condition is advanced, the success rate is likely to be poor 7. Could indicate intestinal parasites. Making wet mounts of faeces for microscopic examination may assist diagnosis._
> 
> ...


Hi G

Have heard of the frozen pea trick before for swim bladder affected fish,and have read up some on it,but it is not the be all and end all of a cure for the fish.Some say they work and some say they dont.You can even give the fish some sort of injection-diy as well I think.What i do know is...it is a very complicated subject. :?

steve


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

JQL said:


> Spring has sprung;
> The grass has ris.
> I wonder where
> The birdie is?
> ...


Alternatively:

The has sprung, the grass is riz
I wonder where 'dem boidies is?

The little boids is on de'wing
Ain't that absoid, der wings is de'boid.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Enough! The digestive disturbances of fish are not conducive to the enjoyment of early spring, no matter how fascinating it might seem.

Spring sprung early this year, with many of my daffodils flowering a full month early! There has been real heat in the sun on still, dry days.
Lovely birds in the gardens, longer evenings, snow forecast in a couple of days?? St Patrick's day must be coming soon!!

Ca


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We too have a deformed fish (shubumkin). The tail looks as though it is twisted and lies almost horizontal to the body. This deformity seems more pronounced as the fish grows but it doesn't seem to cause him any problems. He has lived quite happily like this for at least 6 years.
Lesley
PS our frogs have only just started spawning. Much later than last year.


----------

